# Help Me! Dancing Light loose powder won't open :'(



## LisaOrestea (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys

I bought a dancing light loose powder from my CCO - and I can't get the seal off (the bit that is holding the product in once you lift the lid off if that makes sense?)

Is there a knack to this? Its the first time I have bought a mac loose powder but I have literally been at it for hours.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 1, 2010)

Is it plastic glued to a sifter? Try sort of "scratching" at the edge of it with a sharp pair of tweezers. Once you get a little raised edge, you can use the tweezers to grip it and pull.

This is what I do with mineral makeup jars. I don't know if the MAC packaging looks like I am guessing, but I hope that helps.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 1, 2010)

haha, I am such a dork!
Thankyou, I didn't reialise that there was a sticker covering the holes, I thought the whole black containter bit needed to be removed :S

All is now good in the world


----------

